# Equivalent to Linux's apm=force?



## GullibleJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey, anyone know how to force enable APM? Supposedly my laptop has an APM BIOS (different sources say different things), but FreeBSD doesn't seem to see it.

(Failing that, is there some way to use APM with an ACPI BIOS?)


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/acpi-overview.html

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=apm&sektion=4


----------

